# Questions about raw feeding



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi there just wanted to ask you about the raw feeding. I read Laurie's guide and I understand we need to give 
45% Raw Meaty Bones
50% Muscle Meat
5% Organ Meat
so my question is what would be a good example of meaty bones? would chicken legs be one of them? What is considered a muscle meat. The organs is that like chicken livers?
Thanks so much for your help. I am a newbie to this and I wanted a balanced diet for my GSD. and also do you give vitamins?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

This may help you. 

Organ Meat Visual Guide


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Meaty bones are edible bones with a significant amount of meat attached. (But different RMBs will have differing amounts of bone.) RMBs can be anything from chicken leg 1/4s, turkey necks, goat leg, oxtail, pretty much anything that has an appropriate/edible bone.

Muscle meat is any muscle from the animal, including heart and tongue. Gizzards, lung, and uterus are also fed as muscle meat.

Organs are any secreting organ, including liver (which should be at least half of the organ you feed), pancreas, kidney, and spleen.

There are a lot of different approaches to feeding raw, and many differing opinions about what to include or not in your dogs' meal. Do some research, and feed what you're comfortable with! I feed based heavily on a prey-model raw diet. I occasionally include puréed veggies, and Lena gets a daily dose of Nupro Silver and Springtime's Bug-off Garlic.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

If you're interested in doing some more research, here are some helpful links:
The Natural Dog (Link is to the "Benefits of Raw" page - but the entire site is great. I recently found it, and LOVE it. Lots of input/contributions from DVMs)
Raw Dog Ranch (Good beginner info, simply laid out.)
Raw Fed Dogs (Prey-model site, great list of links)
RawFed.com (More great basic info, also addresses some myths of feeding Raw)

And some great Facebook groups:
The Raw Feeding Community (They're super friendly, and were HUGELY helpful to me as a newbie.)
Raw Tips (another great group, less active than others.)
Raw Feeding (A pretty hardcore Prey-Model group, but have a TON of great info in their files, and they're a fantastic resource if you decide to go prey-model raw)


----------



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all so much. Very helpful. I wish I knew about this group since I got Cooper. It would have helped with many things. I guess it is never too late. Thanks again.


----------



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

To be quite honest I am not very comfortable with 50% muscle meat. I thought he will need to eat more chicken rather than the tongue or gizzards. Well i will read more and see what works


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

nivonice said:


> To be quite honest I am not very comfortable with 50% muscle meat. I thought he will need to eat more chicken rather than the tongue or gizzards. Well i will read more and see what works


 
All that you've listed is considered meat muscle. Plenty of variety over time is ideal


----------



## nivonice (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you Mrs.P


----------

